Recommendations for a Paxos consensus protocol implementation in Golang - justicezyx
======
justicezyx
Raft has quite a few implementation, while paxos seems have none.

Is raft really that simple?

~~~
AlexITC
For paxos, this explains it very well (while you are likely to require multi-
paxos):
[https://understandingpaxos.wordpress.com/](https://understandingpaxos.wordpress.com/)

For Raft, comparing it with paxos, it is simple, but in general, it isn't a
simple protocol, there are several details to take care of.

Edit: There is a great raft implementation in go ([https://github.com/etcd-
io/etcd](https://github.com/etcd-io/etcd)).

